# Hotel, accommodation



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

I´m going to visit Penela next week to see some property and maybe buy a small house.

The only overnight offer I can find are hotels at Euros120> per night.

Would anyone know of something more reasonable for roughly 5 nights around the 

Miranda do Corvo -Condeixa A Nova - Penela area?


Thank you.
?


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

pilib said:


> I´m going to visit Penela next week to see some property and maybe buy a small house.
> 
> The only overnight offer I can find are hotels at Euros120> per night.
> 
> ...


Hi, there is a nice hotel in Miranda do Corvo called the Quinta do Viso which is reasonably priced:- 

Inn-Portugal - Miranda do Corvo - Estalagem Quinta do Viso

In Penela, there is a lovely new hotel called the Duecitania Design Hotel but they may be expensive. 

Duecitânia Design Hotel - HD

We know a few small B&B/Guest Houses in the area if you are interested. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

*'otels*

Hi,

Try Booking.com (or some other flavour of hotel booking website) and use Coimbra which may be 10Km away but then you'll find places at 20euro or less a night. 




pilib said:


> I´m going to visit Penela next week to see some property and maybe buy a small house.
> 
> The only overnight offer I can find are hotels at Euros120> per night.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Search for Residencia normally 25-30€ per night, the Camara web sites often have local accommodation listed, this is Miranda's
Município de Miranda do Corvo  ::  Bem vindo  ::

for other Camara's just replace mirandadocorvo with Camara name like penela look under turismo then Alojamentos
Lousa Residencial Martinho 239 991 397 Victor Bento


----------

